# Only seeing 3 out of 4GB on AMD64 system [SOLVED]

## rev138

I just installed 4GB of RAM into my laptop, and the BIOS reports that I have 4GB, but if I run 'free', I see:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3019152    1384620    1634532          0     203372     536308

-/+ buffers/cache:     644940    2374212

Swap:      1048568          0    1048568

```

I've done a bit of research, and apparently there is no "high memory" option in 64 bit kernels, and that this usually boils down to a BIOS "memory hole" issue, however my BIOS does not allow me to configure any memory settings (or much of anything at all).

I'm going to try a few 64bit livecds of various distros to see if all of them have the same issue.

In the meantime, does anyone here have a suggestion?

Thanks.

----------

## rev138

No luck with a CentOS 5 x86_64 CD. Same memory limit.

Back in gentoo, I see this in my dmesg output:

```

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xffff-0xffff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xffff-0xffff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x1180-0x11ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xff800000-0xff800fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

```

That seems relevant...

----------

## DaggyStyle

quick search returned this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715058-highlight-mem.html

----------

## rev138

Yeah. Saw that thread already.

Unless I missed something, the OP is only missing 128MB, not a whole gig.

----------

## dmpogo

Your gig does not sound right.   The memory hole that one deals with is usually 700 Mb.  As well, as you have found, with proper BIOS, if this

memory hole is not needed, it can be remapped and reused, resulting in the loss of ~130 Mb.

On my 8 and 32 Gb opteron, where I found the issue first, the memory hole is that 700 Gb.

1)

BTW, on boot, if you enable memory scan in BIOS (disable fast boot or whatever), how much RAM does it show ?  Memory hole is typically seen

during the scan (i.e it pauses on a boundary).

2) If it does scans to 4Gb,   see what memory model your kernel options give, perhaps you have a choice (there can be flat, sparse, discontinous).

But it does look like 1Gb is not recongnized.

----------

## dmpogo

BTW,  how do your 4Gb look like ?   Two sticks of 2Gb ?

----------

## rev138

Yes. 2x2GB DDR2.

I have some new info. I was using gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r2, but I updated to -r3, and now 'free' is showing more memory than it did under the old kernel.

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3025008    1495268    1529740          0      80744    1112568

-/+ buffers/cache:     301956    2723052

Swap:      1048568          0    1048568

```

This makes me think that perhaps it's still a kernel issue and not the BIOS.

----------

## rev138

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> 1) BTW, on boot, if you enable memory scan in BIOS (disable fast boot or whatever), how much RAM does it show ?  Memory hole is typically seen
> 
> during the scan (i.e it pauses on a boundary).

 

I'll check on that.

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> 2) If it does scans to 4Gb,   see what memory model your kernel options give, perhaps you have a choice (there can be flat, sparse, discontinous).

 

"Sparse" is the only choice available.

Thanks for the help so far.

----------

## dmpogo

 *rev138 wrote:*   

> Yes. 2x2GB DDR2.
> 
> I have some new info. I was using gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r2, but I updated to -r3, and now 'free' is showing more memory than it did under the old kernel.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

free is not important, it depends on current load (and kernel size, since kernel occupies some memory). Only important is 'total'

Could you try to reset the chips ?  (although with 2Gb I would be suprised that 1Gb not registers).

Also, go to manufacturer website and look at BIOS upgrade.  I have hard time to believe it has no memory related options while providing

possibility to have 4Gb.    I suspect BIOS is just unable to handle > 3Gb.

----------

## rev138

I turned off "quiet boot" but it doesn not do any actual memory count. It just flashes the POST screen for about 0.5 seconds. This BIOS sucks.

In any case, after ctrl-alt-del'ing about 6 times I was able to make out that it shows "4030MB" on the POST screen.

----------

## rev138

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> free is not important, it depends on current load (and kernel size, since kernel occupies some memory). Only important is 'total'

 

I was posting output from the command "free". The total memory is now slightly higher, if you check it against my original post.

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Could you try to reset the chips ?  (although with 2Gb I would be suprised that 1Gb not registers).

 

I could, but I really doubt that's the problem. The BIOS thinks I have 4GB.

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Also, go to manufacturer website and look at BIOS upgrade.  I have hard time to believe it has no memory related options while providing possibility to have 4Gb.    I suspect BIOS is just unable to handle > 3Gb.

 

Tried that one too. No BIOS update available for download.

 :Smile: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *rev138 wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   free is not important, it depends on current load (and kernel size, since kernel occupies some memory). Only important is 'total' 
> 
> I was posting output from the command "free". The total memory is now slightly higher, if you check it against my original post.
> 
>  *dmpogo wrote:*   Could you try to reset the chips ?  (although with 2Gb I would be suprised that 1Gb not registers). 
> ...

 

Ok, so what about kernel options for the memory model ?

----------

## swimmer

Try 

```
CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
```

 instead of 

```
CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y
```

...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## Naib

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Try 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y
> 
> ...

 

not needed for 64bit kernel

----------

## swimmer

My apologies :-/

I should have read the start of the topic ...

----------

## rev138

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Ok, so what about kernel options for the memory model ?

 

Here is my entire "Processor type and features" subsection. If there are memory options elsewhere, I'm unaware of them:

```

  │ │                             [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)                                                                 │ │

  │ │                             [*] High Resolution Timer Support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                             [*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                              │ │

  │ │                             [*] Enable MPS table                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                 Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->                                                      │ │

  │ │                             [ ] Paravirtualized guest support  --->                                                             │ │

  │ │                             [ ] Memtest                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                 Processor family (Core 2/newer Xeon)  --->                                                      │ │

  │ │                             [*] Enable DMI scanning                                                                             │ │

  │ │                             [*] GART IOMMU support                                                                              │ │

  │ │                             [ ] IBM Calgary IOMMU support                                                                       │ │

  │ │                             [ ] AMD IOMMU support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                             (32) Maximum number of CPUs (2-512)                                                                 │ │

  │ │                             [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                                          │ │

  │ │                             [*] Multi-core scheduler support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                 Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))  --->                               │ │

  │ │                             [ ] Preemptible RCU                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                             [*] Machine Check Exception                                                                         │ │

  │ │                             [*]   Intel MCE features                                                                            │ │

  │ │                             [ ]   AMD MCE features                                                                              │ │

  │ │                             < > Dell laptop support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                             <M> /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support                                           │ │

  │ │                             <M> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                                                │ │

  │ │                             <M> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                                      │ │

  │ │                             [*] Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                     │ │

  │ │                             [ ] Old style AMD Opteron NUMA detection                                                            │ │

  │ │                             [*] ACPI NUMA detection                                                                             │ │

  │ │                             [ ] NUMA emulation                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                             (6) Maximum NUMA Nodes (as a power of 2)                                                            │ │

  │ │                                 Memory model (Sparse Memory)  --->                                                              │ │

  │ │                             [*] Sparse Memory virtual memmap                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                 *** Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend ***                          │ │

  │ │                             [*] Page migration                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                             [*] Reserve low 64K of RAM on AMI/Phoenix BIOSen                                                    │ │

  │ │                             [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                                       │ │

  │ │                             [ ]   MTRR cleanup support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                             [ ]   x86 PAT support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                             [ ] EFI runtime service support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                             [*] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode                                             │ │

  │ │                                 Timer frequency (1000 HZ)  --->                                                                 │ │

  │ │                             [*] kexec system call                                                                               │ │

  │ │                             [*] kernel crash dumps                                                                              │ │

  │ │                             (0x200000) Physical address where the kernel is loaded                                              │ │

  │ │                             [*] Build a relocatable kernel (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                       │ │

  │ │                             -*- Support for suspend on SMP and hot-pluggable CPUs (EXPERIMENTAL)                                │ │

  │ │                             [*] Compat VDSO support                                                                             │ │

```

I enabled some stuff (such as NUMA) just to see if it would make a difference. I'm not sure if it's needed or even supported. Also, I deliberately deselected any AMD-specific stuff, as this is an Intel motherboard.

----------

## BrummieJim

Have you tried memtest86?

----------

## rev138

Yeah, it only sees 3GB, but then again, it's 32bit.

----------

## bbgermany

Have you checked your BIOS for an option like "Memory Hole Remapping"?

bb

----------

## rev138

Yes. Please read the thread.

----------

## dmpogo

 *rev138 wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   Ok, so what about kernel options for the memory model ? 
> 
> Here is my entire "Processor type and features" subsection. If there are memory options elsewhere, I'm unaware of them:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There are possible options if you go INSIDE Memory Model (which is Sparse ) right now.  See the arrow ?

I am suprised what you said about memtest86 - I was happily checking 8 Gb with it.

Can you enable memtest that comes with the kernel now (see the option in your config !) and boot into it ?

Another things that is strange in your config, is that you have GART IOMMU option. Usually it appears only if EMBEDDED option is chosen

(orresponding Kconfig statement has  IF EMBEDDED clause)

Did you choose somewhere that your system is EMBEDDED ?    Do 'grep EMBEDDED  .config',   see that you have

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

----------

## rev138

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> There are possible options if you go INSIDE Memory Model (which is Sparse ) right now.  See the arrow ?

 

No, it just lets me select "Sparse" inside that menu. There are no other options. I see the FLAT and DISCONTIGUOUS options "not set" in the .config, but I assume that menuconfig is concealing these for a reason.

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> I am suprised what you said about memtest86 - I was happily checking 8 Gb with it.
> 
> Can you enable memtest that comes with the kernel now (see the option in your config !) and boot into it ?

 

I'll try it.

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Another things that is strange in your config, is that you have GART IOMMU option. Usually it appears only if EMBEDDED option is chosen
> 
> (orresponding Kconfig statement has  IF EMBEDDED clause)
> 
> Did you choose somewhere that your system is EMBEDDED ?    Do 'grep EMBEDDED  .config',   see that you have
> ...

 

Yeah. Looks like that was something genkernel did that I missed when I pruned it. I disabled the embedded option and now GART IOMMU is gone.

I am trying the -r4 kernel to see if there is yet another slight change in memory totals with that one.

----------

## rev138

I ran memtest86 and memtest86+. Both report "3001 MB".

I then booted into the 2.6.27-r4 kernel and now 'free' shows:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3024688     672736    2351952          0      73480     248580

-/+ buffers/cache:     350676    2674012

Swap:      1048568          0    1048568

```

This is a little bit LESS than -r3, but MORE than -r2

To be fair, I've been tweaking the kernel config between versions, but it still seems that the kernel does have some effect on how much memory it sees.

----------

## dmpogo

 *rev138 wrote:*   

> I ran memtest86 and memtest86+. Both report "3001 MB".
> 
> I then booted into the 2.6.27-r4 kernel and now 'free' shows:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I don't think this minute kernel dependence matter (of course I can be wrong). As you may notice, 3 GB=3145728 KB,

so from the output of free, there are ~120 MB are reserved for something  even from 3GB.  Perhaps memory used by kernel is among these anyway, so some variations are possible from kernel to kernel.

----------

## rev138

Just to be extra anal, I removed one of the chips, booted into the BIOS, and confirmed that it has 2GB, then I did the same with the other chip, and finally put them both back in, swapping their original position in the slots. No change.

----------

## albright

just a thought - have you tried a different distro,

a live cd of ubuntu or some such to see how much

memory they report?

----------

## rev138

 *albright wrote:*   

> just a thought - have you tried a different distro,
> 
> a live cd of ubuntu or some such to see how much
> 
> memory they report?

 

Yes. I explicitly mentioned this already.

----------

## dmpogo

So the only indicаtion that the BIOS may be capable to handle 4Gb is a flashing POST that you have noticed ?

Because it looks more and more that it can't.  The fact that it has no memory hole related option leaves a very bad suspicion 

to that extend.  Mind, memtest is totally kernel or even OS independent.

As one more last check - what about installing Windows ?

----------

## rev138

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> So the only indicаtion that the BIOS may be capable to handle 4Gb is a flashing POST that you have noticed ?
> 
> Because it looks more and more that it can't.  The fact that it has no memory hole related option leaves a very bad suspicion 
> 
> to that extend.  Mind, memtest is totally kernel or even OS independent.

 

If I enter the BIOS setup screen it reports 4GB as well.

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> As one more last check - what about installing Windows ?

 

I see we have a comdedian on the forums   :Razz: 

----------

## rev138

It's an Acer TravelMate 5730. It's new enough that it doesn't even have its own section on Acer's support site. They do have a BIOS update for the 5720, but I'm not brave enough to try it and hope it's the same.

At this point unless anyone has any flashes of insight, I'm just going to wait and see what future kernels and/or BIOS updates yeild. 

Thanks for everyone's help.

----------

## dmpogo

 *rev138 wrote:*   

> It's an Acer TravelMate 5730. It's new enough that it doesn't even have its own section on Acer's support site. They do have a BIOS update for the 5720, but I'm not brave enough to try it and hope it's the same.
> 
> At this point unless anyone has any flashes of insight, I'm just going to wait and see what future kernels and/or BIOS updates yeild. 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help.

 

Well, you may try to ask Acer (or some support forums there) if 5720 BIOS is applicable.  Usually with a new hardware there will be 1-2 BIOS updates within first half a year before BIOS is frozen.

----------

## dmpogo

 *rev138 wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   So the only indicаtion that the BIOS may be capable to handle 4Gb is a flashing POST that you have noticed ?
> 
> Because it looks more and more that it can't.  The fact that it has no memory hole related option leaves a very bad suspicion 
> 
> to that extend.  Mind, memtest is totally kernel or even OS independent. 
> ...

 

I am actually serious. It will definitely tell you whether this is OS issue or not.

----------

## dch24

I can think of two possibilities when I look this The Acer TravelMate 5730 page.

#1: The video card is configured to use some of your system RAM

 *Quote:*   

> The NVIDIA® GeForce®9300M GS1 discrete graphics card with up to 20472 MB of TurboCache™ (256 MB of dedicated DDR2 VRAM, up to 1791 MB of shared system memory)
> 
> Advanced ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 34701 graphics solution with up to 20482 MB of HyperMemory™ (256 MB of dedicated DDR2 VRAM, up to 1792 MB of shared system memory)
> 
> Integrated 3D graphics3 , featuring the Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD (Intel® GMA 4500MHD) with up to 1759 MB of Intel® Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0 (64 MB of dedicated video memory, up to 1695 MB of shared system memory)

 

#2: Your chipset can't remap memory. If you have RAM at the same address as something else, and your chipset can't remap it, the RAM will be disabled. If this is the case, send the laptop back, because they never should have sold you 4 GB of RAM knowing you couldn't use it.

----------

## dmpogo

 *dch24 wrote:*   

> I can think of two possibilities when I look this The Acer TravelMate 5730 page.
> 
> #1: The video card is configured to use some of your system RAM
> 
>  *Quote:*   The NVIDIA® GeForce®9300M GS1 discrete graphics card with up to 20472 MB of TurboCache™ (256 MB of dedicated DDR2 VRAM, up to 1791 MB of shared system memory)
> ...

 

I already forgot, what does  

cat /proc/mtrr

show ?

----------

## rev138

```

kong ~ # cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg02: base=0x100000000 (4096MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg03: base=0xbc000000 (3008MB), size=  64MB: uncachable, count=1

reg04: base=0xbbe00000 (3006MB), size=   2MB: uncachable, count=1

```

----------

## rev138

Does this have any relevance?

```

kong linux # dmesg | grep -i agp

No AGP bridge found

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Mobile Intel? GM45 Express Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65532K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

```

----------

## dmpogo

 *rev138 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> kong ~ # cat /proc/mtrr
> ...

 

This is very interesting.   write-back are usually regular memory, unchachable - reserved for some use by BIOS

So we have 2Gb block of ordinary memory that starts at 0Mb (reg00),   then 1Gb that starts right after (reg01) and inside those

2Mb of reserved that starts at 3006Mb (reg04), and 64Mb reserved that starts at 3008Mb (reg03)

AND then 1GB of of seemingly ordinary memory which addresses start at way above, at 4096 MB (reg 02),  leaving that famous

memory hole.

Obviously, you see reg00 and reg01 minus reserved reg03+reg02, i.e up to 3006 MB

and you are loosing this 1GB which starts above 4096 MB.

I suspect the BIOS should have remapped it into under 4GB range to be usable and it did not.

I wonder, can you compile a kernel enabling > 4GB RAM ?Last edited by dmpogo on Thu Nov 27, 2008 3:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rev138

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> I wonder, can you compile a kernel enabling > 4GB RAM ?

 

What .config option would this be?

----------

## dmpogo

 *rev138 wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   I wonder, can you compile a kernel enabling > 4GB RAM ? 
> 
> What .config option would this be?

 

Sorry it does not seem to exist now for 64-bit kernels.

----------

## bbgermany

@rev138: sorry, i havent read carefully enough. but what board are you using at all (manufacture and type)?

bb

----------

## sam_i_am

I have a desktop with 4G memory and I'm running x86_64 kernel. It shows the correct amount of memory

```

$ uname -a

Linux amila 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP Tue Oct 28 09:31:28 EDT 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       4050020    3863624     186396          0     215756    2608168

-/+ buffers/cache:    1039700    3010320

```

Config section of processor features (some unset defines were removed)

```
#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

```

----------

## rev138

I was able to find a BIOS update for my model on Acer's European website (the American one doesn't list it), but there is NO info whatsoever about what has changed in the new version. I don't want to take the (albeit small) risk of bricking this thing if the new BIOS version doesn't even affect the memory issue. Did I mention Acer sucks?

----------

## bbgermany

 *rev138 wrote:*   

> I was able to find a BIOS update for my model on Acer's European website (the American one doesn't list it), but there is NO info whatsoever about what has changed in the new version. I don't want to take the (albeit small) risk of bricking this thing if the new BIOS version doesn't even affect the memory issue. Did I mention Acer sucks?

 

So this is a notebook? What chipset is this nb using? Some mobile systems doesnt support more then 3GB at all.

bb

----------

## rev138

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *rev138 wrote:*   I was able to find a BIOS update for my model on Acer's European website (the American one doesn't list it), but there is NO info whatsoever about what has changed in the new version. I don't want to take the (albeit small) risk of bricking this thing if the new BIOS version doesn't even affect the memory issue. Did I mention Acer sucks? 
> 
> So this is a notebook? What chipset is this nb using? Some mobile systems doesnt support more then 3GB at all.
> 
> bb

 

Intel Mobile 4

----------

## dch24

I think the Intel Mobile 4 chip is your graphics card.

Could you post the output of lspci -n maybe?

----------

## bbgermany

Maybe the correct type of your Acer NB should be a good point to start as well. It could be possible, that your nb supports only 3GB at all, although the chipset should be able to support up to 4GB.

bb

----------

## dmpogo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Maybe the correct type of your Acer NB should be a good point to start as well. It could be possible, that your nb supports only 3GB at all, although the chipset should be able to support up to 4GB.
> 
> bb

 

kong ~ # 

Well, remember

```

cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg02: base=0x100000000 (4096MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg03: base=0xbc000000 (3008MB), size=  64MB: uncachable, count=1

reg04: base=0xbbe00000 (3006MB), size=   2MB: uncachable, count=1 

```

There is the fourth gigabyte here all right.   It is something in addressing, not on the level that hardware does not see the memory.

----------

## rev138

As an update, I flashed by BIOS with the latest rom and now it sees all 4 gigs.  :Smile: 

----------

